# Periodic H24 disconnect from MRV



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

I may have spoke out of turn earlier in another post when I said MRV was working . I think I may have a gremlin.

I have an HR24 networked via ethernet over my home network with two H24s. Upon getting MRV set up, I only had one H24 connected to my router due to a lack of ports. Nonetheless, the HR24 and the one H24 worked fine.

Tonight, I added an 8 port switch to expand my network and bring the other H24 online. At first, everything seemed fine. However, the second H24 periodically detects that the DVR has been disconnected from the home network and the playlist is no longer available. I have checked and this is not so as the DVR and the other H24 are working as intended, both are online and the DVR playlist shows on the H24.

The "funky" H24 comes and goes with the DVR disconnected message. It is showing the message now but 10 minutes ago it was showing the DVR playlist. 10 or 20 minutes before that, it displayed the message and the playlist wasn't available.

I haven't done troubleshooting with the DVR on to see if this message still pops up. For the most part, the DVR has been off (which it would generally be for MRV in the other rooms with the H24s).

The only fly in the ointment I can think of is the network switch is a "green" device meaning it sends less power to unused ports and ports with devices off, i.e. the HR24. However, that fact has not been affecting the original H24 that doesn't lose the connection with the DVR.

So, I'm not sure what the issue is. I'm leaning towards the H24 (as the other one works fine) but the switch and its power management could very well be the culprit. I'll probably RMA the switch and get one that's "always on". I just don't want to do that if its the H24.

Any thoughts?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Did you reset defaults and connect on the last H24 you added to network?


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, I also reset the DVR. I may try doing them in sequence, say the DVR first, then the H24 and then the other H24.

What confuses me is the fact that the one H24 "sees" the DVR fine and maintains the connection while the newest H24 in the string is shaky.

Maybe its the router and the assignments it gives out. I have a Linksys WRT54G running DD-WRT but I plan to switch to Tomato. All my other devices, wired and wireless, appear to be working fine.

I'm just trying to troubleshoot as I'm not quite sure where the trouble lies. On top of that, I'm at the point where I just want s*** to work, know what I mean !


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I know what you mean. I've had this happen once and had to restart both my DVRs in the MRV DECA network. Different f/w we've had for MRV seems to be picky about INTERNET connectivity. If a device is not seen when expected, it disconnects and as far as MRV is concerned, a flag seems to be preventing re-sharing UPL and p/b privileges until a menu restart clears the fault flag out. But this flag does not seem to prohibit reconnect to INTERNET for VOD or TV APPS.

I've seen that particular flag in the code come and go. We used to have a work-around in beta and pre-beta. We could use either a specific keyword search or toggle the beta "opt-out" then "opt-in" to get back in the MRV loop. Now we have no means of toggling or re-enabling the MRV Client or Server w/o a restart.

Seems we need one or the other in the current MRV code, either a MRV Server/Client toggle or allow reconnect of a device w/o a fault flag that prohibits the device from re-joining the MRV share group.

Are all your Directv boxes connected to the same switch? Are they all wired?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you heard of the broadband DECA or Internet Connection Kit (ICK) which uses DECA? Connecting the ETHERNET has disabled your internal DECA network and placed your MRV traffic over ETHERNET as opposed to MRV over coax/DECA. I hear the kit can be added for $25 by Directv but I don't know if that includes installation. If your install was recent, a call to Directv may rectify the matter with little or no cost.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

armchair said:


> I know what you mean. I've had this happen once and had to restart both my DVRs in the MRV DECA network. Different f/w we've had for MRV seems to be picky about INTERNET connectivity. If a device is not seen when expected, it disconnects and as far as MRV is concerned, a flag seems to be preventing re-sharing UPL and p/b privileges until a menu restart clears the fault flag out. But this flag does not seem to prohibit reconnect to INTERNET for VOD or TV APPS.
> 
> I've seen that particular flag in the code come and go. We used to have a work-around in beta and pre-beta. We could use either a specific keyword search or toggle the beta "opt-out" then "opt-in" to get back in the MRV loop. Now we have no means of toggling or re-enabling the MRV Client or Server w/o a restart.
> 
> ...





armchair said:


> Have you heard of the broadband DECA or Internet Connection Kit (ICK) which uses DECA? Connecting the ETHERNET has disabled your internal DECA network and placed your MRV traffic over ETHERNET as opposed to MRV over coax/DECA. I hear the kit can be added for $25 by Directv but I don't know if that includes installation. If your install was recent, a call to Directv may rectify the matter with little or no cost.


Thanks for those replies!

The receivers (an HR24 and two H24s) are all wired via the same switch (TrendNet 8-port) along with a PS3 and two desktops. The switch is connected to a Linksys WRT54G (running DD-WRT) which serves a few wireless clients, mostly laptops, a TV, another PS3, etc. The one H24 in my bedroom has been "seeing" the HR24 since the install except for a small hiccup initially.

I have heard of DECA and have done considerable reading on it while trying to troubleshoot my issue. I would agree that it is probably the simplest and most straight forward solution for MRV. I could (and probably will) add it. But for now, I'd rather get things working (or attempt to) via ethernet over my home network. I believe it's a network communication issue and not hardware related. I plan to switch to Tomato (the version of DD-WRT I have is not recommended) and will also experiment with static IP addresses.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hatchet said:


> Thanks for those replies!
> 
> The receivers (an HR24 and two H24s) are all wired via the same *switch* (TrendNet 8-port) along with a PS3 and two desktops. The *switch* is connected to a Linksys WRT54G (running DD-WRT) which serves a few wireless clients, mostly laptops, a TV, another PS3, etc. The one H24 in my bedroom has been "seeing" the HR24 since the install except for a small hiccup initially.
> 
> I have heard of DECA and have done considerable reading on it while trying to troubleshoot my issue. I would agree that it is probably the simplest and most straight forward solution for MRV. I could (and probably will) add it. But for now, I'd rather get things working (or attempt to) via Ethernet over my home network. I believe it's a network communication issue and not hardware related. I plan to switch to Tomato (the version of DD-WRT I have is not recommended) and will also experiment with static IP addresses.


Ethernet switches have been repeated reported by multiple posters to cause "issues" in a video stream environment. They are known to be "tempermental" in how they perform.

DECA would give you more stable results.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ethernet switches have been repeated reported by multiple posters to cause "issues" in a video stream environment. They are known to be "tempermental" in how they perform.
> 
> DECA would give you more stable results.


UGH!!!

I thought all this stuff (electronics) was meant to make our lives simpler :nono2:.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't completely agree with the comments about switches. I can remember a time when many in this forum, myself included, were doubting switches but MRV got a lot better for most setups just before MRV went beta. My switch proved to be about the same as DECA; however, your setup is only one DECA module and power supply short of being complete DECA over coax and supported (plugging-in the ETHERNET cables disables the internal DECA and puts the MRV traffic over ETHERNET).

Despite the comparisons, you may prefer bringing your Directv network & MRV traffic to coax where it was intended. Then you'd only need one port on your switch to provide Internet services to all Directv boxes. The good news is that you could do no worse with DECA and you may even see MRV trickplay respond faster.

I don't think the switch is your problem but you could keep it either way you choose to go.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

armchair said:


> I don't completely agree with the comments about switches. I can remember a time when many in this forum, myself included, were doubting switches but MRV got a lot better for most setups just before MRV went beta. My switch proved to be about the same as DECA; however, your setup is only one DECA module and power supply short of being complete DECA over coax and supported (plugging-in the ETHERNET cables disables the internal DECA and puts the MRV traffic over ETHERNET).
> 
> Despite the comparisons, you may prefer bringing your Directv network & MRV traffic to coax where it was intended. Then you'd only need one port on your switch to provide Internet services to all Directv boxes. The good news is that you could do no worse with DECA and you may even see MRV trickplay respond faster.
> 
> I don't think the switch is your problem but you could keep it either way you choose to go.


Lately I have read an inquired enough to realize DECA is the gold standard approved and preferred method to obtain the full benefit of MRV. I get that. I also understand that straight up vanilla ethernet will also "work" but not to the same tune of DECA. I realize many have experienced problems with one or the other.

I bought the switch from newegg (as I do with most computer stuff) and found the reviews to be mostly positive. It has appearred to integrate with my network, at least for the other connected devices. For now, I'm content with having the receivers set up as is via ethernet. DECA has not been ruled out as a future possibility.

Call me a glutton for punishment but I plan to go through all the trials and tribulations to get this to work. I will now jinx myself but FWIW, the setup worked all night last night !


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

hatchet said:


> Thanks for those replies!
> 
> The receivers (an HR24 and two H24s) are all wired via the same switch (TrendNet 8-port) along with a PS3 and two desktops. The switch is connected to a Linksys WRT54G (running DD-WRT) which serves a few wireless clients, mostly laptops, a TV, another PS3, etc. The one H24 in my bedroom has been "seeing" the HR24 since the install except for a small hiccup initially.
> 
> I have heard of DECA and have done considerable reading on it while trying to troubleshoot my issue. I would agree that it is probably the simplest and most straight forward solution for MRV. I could (and probably will) add it. But for now, I'd rather get things working (or attempt to) via ethernet over my home network. I believe it's a network communication issue and not hardware related. I plan to switch to Tomato (the version of DD-WRT I have is not recommended) and will also experiment with static IP addresses.


I've used Tomato and OpenWrt but not DD-WRT. I think I like prefer OpenWrt but I had no problem with Tomato integrating with the Directv network. My previous ETHERNET network was very reliable but IMO, trickplay is faster with DECA.

I agree that others are having the same problem whether they're DECA or ETHERNET. The ISP and router settings may play a roll in this but I think it's a good idea to have the wired switch before the router LAN. The Directv f/w plays another roll in the problems both setups have encountered. It's an evolving process; it will improve in time. Getting things as stable and reliable on your end will help you in the meantime.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

Started doing it again !!!

After about a month of not seeing the "disconnect" message, it has returned with a vengeance. I don't know if it's because of a few recent power surges causing reboots or what. Was there a recent software update to either the H24 or HR24?

It's really a minor annoyance as it's yet to happen while watching a playlist item from the DVR on the H24. But having to hit "OK" all the time to make the damn message go away from the TV screen is a PITA. Is there not a way to disable the popup banner? I don't need to be advised every 20 minutes that my DVR has disconnected from the network (when it hasn't the H24 just can't see it anymore). Within another 20 minutes, the DVR playlist returns to the H24 anyway. I'd just like to get rid of the banner!


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

When you say you're experimenting with static IPs, did you request these IPs by entering all the information in the Network Setup/Advanced Setup tab? They may show as static connections in your Tomato router. But more importantly, the More Info tab should have the (static) beside the IP address on your Directv boxes.

IIRC, there is an option in Tomato to pick a DHCP address and make it "static" but IMO, that's still a reserved IP, not truly static. You might want to try again with different static IPs. If you have any ports to forward to them, configure them after the IP is requested by your directv box.

Similar mysteries are being explored in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183083


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

FWIW, only one of the two H24's shows up in my client list in the DD-WRT menu. I'd have to confirm by MAC address but I'm willing to bet it is the H24 in my bedroom, which doesn't seem to be exhibiting the "DVR disconnect" problem (knocks on wood). The main H24 in the den is the one that keeps getting the error message.

The HR24 and the H24 (in the bedroom assumedly) show up in my LAN client list along with my other devices, both wired and wireless. The fact that the other H24, assuming it is the den H24, is absent from the client list makes me wonder. Only when the "disconnect" is actually in effect does this become an issue. The playlist disappears and the MRV function on that H24 is not available. Yet, when the playlist reappears, I can utilize the MRV functions even though the H24 is seemingly not a client on my network, at least according to my router via the DD-WRT menu.


----------



## av8rdude (Aug 15, 2007)

Assign all 3 boxes IP addresses outside the DHCP range. This is what fixed my problem. You must do this from the advanced network menu on each box. Make sure you have removed any IP reservations from your router setup.
Mine system has been rock solid for a couple of days now and it used to drop MRV all the time.
Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

av8rdude said:


> Assign all 3 boxes IP addresses outside the DHCP range. This is what fixed my problem. You must do this from the advanced network menu on each box. Make sure you have removed any IP reservations from your router setup.
> Mine system has been rock solid for a couple of days now and it used to drop MRV all the time.
> Good Luck,
> Scott


Interesting!

I will try this tonight. Thanks!

hatch


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

hatchet said:


> Thanks for those replies!
> 
> The receivers (an HR24 and two H24s) are all wired via the same switch (TrendNet 8-port) along with a PS3 and two desktops. The switch is connected to a Linksys WRT54G (running DD-WRT) which serves a few wireless clients, mostly laptops, a TV, another PS3, etc. The one H24 in my bedroom has been "seeing" the HR24 since the install except for a small hiccup initially.
> 
> I have heard of DECA and have done considerable reading on it while trying to troubleshoot my issue. I would agree that it is probably the simplest and most straight forward solution for MRV. I could (and probably will) add it. But for now, I'd rather get things working (or attempt to) via ethernet over my home network. I believe it's a network communication issue and not hardware related. I plan to switch to Tomato (the version of DD-WRT I have is not recommended) and will also experiment with static IP addresses.


Since you're still on DD-WRT f/w, you may find this post of some interest: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2564710#post2564710

Or even this may interest you: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2568463#post2568463

It would appear that the true static IP is the best current solution; keep us posted.


----------



## tombellanca (Oct 13, 2006)

av8rdude said:


> Assign all 3 boxes IP addresses outside the DHCP range. This is what fixed my problem. You must do this from the advanced network menu on each box. Make sure you have removed any IP reservations from your router setup.
> Mine system has been rock solid for a couple of days now and it used to drop MRV all the time.
> Good Luck,
> Scott


I'm having issues with one (or both) dvr's dissapearing from the mrv listings.

Can you elaborate a little further on assigning static ip addresses "outside the DHCP range"?
I understand static ip addresses, no problem there.
Just need a little clarification on the outside the dhcp range.
Can I just peg them at 192.168.1.500 and 192.168.1.501
or ???

how about the other IP settings - I'm not in front of the dvrs, but I assume it will need subnet/gateway/dns server - should I get that from router configuration?

thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

.500 and .501 are invalid. . . . typically a router's dhcp range is 100 - 150 or so. Check your router and assign .90 and .91 as the last digits.

1-254 are valid, typically your router is .1

Just make sure they're unused before setting them.


----------

